

Apache Binary Backdoors on Cpanel-based servers - perezbox
http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/04/apache-binary-backdoors-on-cpanel-based-servers.html

======
perezbox
This was a collaborative research effort with our friends at ESET, here is
their breakdown of what they saw:
[http://www.welivesecurity.com/2013/04/26/linuxcdorked-new-
ap...](http://www.welivesecurity.com/2013/04/26/linuxcdorked-new-apache-
backdoor-in-the-wild-serves-blackhole/)

